# The Holy Roller is one of only 2 Canadian WW2 tanks that served continuously from D Day to the end of the war in May of 1945.



## jimintoronto (May 29, 2022)

She has recently been renovated and on June the 4th she will be the center piece of the D Day parade in London, Ontario. The required new parts were donated from a number of places in both Canada and Europe. Here is a link to a current news article about her refurbishing. London's Holy Roller tank to return to Victoria Park | CTV News       JimB.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 1, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> She has recently been renovated and on June the 4th she will be the center piece of the D Day parade in London, Ontario. The required new parts were donated from a number of places in both Canada and Europe. Here is a link to a current news article about her refurbishing. London's Holy Roller tank to return to Victoria Park | CTV News       JimB.


Jim,
What a great story!  I read all I can about WWII.  My late Father fought with Patton's 3rd Army, he was wounded going into Düsseldorf, Germany on April 16th, 1945.  It was his "Million Dollar Wound".   I think one of the bravest groups of fighters in WWII were the guys who fought in tanks.  The 'Brits' referred to the American Sherman Tanks as a Ronson (cigarette lighter), as they were easily taken out by German Tigers 88mm!

Is there a book about the exploits of these two tanks....if so I would love the read it.   

Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 1, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> She has recently been renovated and on June the 4th she will be the center piece of the D Day parade in London, Ontario. The required new parts were donated from a number of places in both Canada and Europe. Here is a link to a current news article about her refurbishing. London's Holy Roller tank to return to Victoria Park | CTV News       JimB.


I would love to see that


----------



## jimintoronto (Jun 1, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> I would love to see that


It was a 2 year restoration project. Fanshaw College in London provided the work space, and a number of their students worked on the project, along with a group of retired Canadian Forces members. The President of Fanshaw College is a retired CF  General. It helps to have friends with influence, right ? A local London craft brewery has produced a special IPA brew to help raise funds for the restoration project. JimB.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 1, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> It was a 2 year restoration project. Fanshaw College in London provided the work space, and a number of their students worked on the project, along with a group of retired Canadian Forces members. The President of Fanshaw College is a retired CF  General. *It helps to have friends with influence, right ?* A local London craft brewery has produced a special IPA brew to help raise funds for the restoration project. JimB.


You dang right it is.


----------



## jimintoronto (Jun 2, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Jim,
> What a great story!  I read all I can about WWII.  My late Father fought with Patton's 3rd Army, he was wounded going into Düsseldorf, Germany on April 16th, 1945.  It was his "Million Dollar Wound".   I think one of the bravest groups of fighters in WWII were the guys who fought in tanks.  The 'Brits' referred to the American Sherman Tanks as a Ronson (cigarette lighter), as they were easily taken out by German Tigers 88mm!
> 
> Is there a book about the exploits of these two tanks....if so I would love the read it.
> ...


Timewise. No book, but the unit that Holly Roller was in , the Princess Louise Dragoon Guards ( Sixth Armoured Regiment  which was a part of the   Sixth Armoured Brigade  ) fought in Europe from June 1944, to the surrender in May of 1945. Only 2 Canadian Army  WW2 tanks can make that claim. JimB.


----------

